
Ask HN: Are there any programmers here? - azhan
I got a project and my target audience (one of them) are programmers. Are there any here?
======
loco5niner
No programmers here. Just us vegetables.

------
jxub
I don't know how one could get such an impression from eyeing this site.

------
RandomGuyDTB
In all seriousness, this RSS feed (or at least I subscribe to the RSS, maybe
people don't use this as that anymore) was literally made as news for
programmers.

------
tonteldoos
How about some more details about your project? I dare say you'd find a target
audience of >1 here.

------
yumaikas
Nah, this is a site for Hackers, not programmers. We break stuff here, not
build it.

------
pascalxus
ok, in all seriousness, yes there's lots of programmers here

------
chipuni
Nope. We're all about bashing things with swords.

------
NicoJuicy
No ope

------
angersock
No, none at all.

